# Ask DAE rules.



## ndonovan

I'm not going to go in and move or delete the existing threads but I need to remind you that this forum, just like "Ask RCI" is for asking DAE reps about company policies and procedures.  The threads that are in here now do not, for the most part, meet this criteria.  Please keep you posts to questions regarding policies and procedures so that the DAE reps can answer your questions.


----------



## johnmcguir

*What is DAE*



ndonovan said:


> I'm not going to go in and move or delete the existing threads but I need to remind you that this forum, just like "Ask RCI" is for asking DAE reps about company policies and procedures.  The threads that are in here now do not, for the most part, meet this criteria.  Please keep you posts to questions regarding policies and procedures so that the DAE reps can answer your questions.



I'm a new timeshate owner and just joined TUG (and BBS) yesterday. What is DAE?


----------



## travel maniac

Dial An Exchange


----------



## rvrgoddess9

Please explain DAE


----------



## DeniseM

rvrgoddess9 said:


> Please explain DAE



DAE is an exchange company - for more info., read the posts in the DAE forum.


----------



## visitor23

*when resort wont make a reservation to deposit*

Can my resort refuse to reserve a week for me to deposit with DAE.  When I made my reservation this year they asked if I would use it or exchange it.  If exchange, what company.  When I said DAE they told me they would not reserve the week unless i used it myself or exchanged with RCI.
What should I do now?


----------

